# First pin stories



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 15, 2021)

I’ll finally have my first “package” tomorrow! 
So I thought it’d be cool to hear about people’s first pin stories. Anyone?


----------



## shackleford (Dec 15, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I’ll finally have my first “package” tomorrow!
> So I thought it’d be cool to hear about people’s first pin stories. Anyone?


Sorry, i dont have any horror stories, all mine have been pretty uneventful. But, hopefully that reassures you that it aint no big thing!


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 15, 2021)

shackleford said:


> Sorry, i dont have any horror stories, all mine have been pretty uneventful. But, hopefully that reassures you that it aint no big thing!


It’s a celebratory thing for me! I’m thinking about getting the date of my first pin tattooed on my wrist


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 15, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> It’s a celebratory thing for me! I’m thinking about getting the date of my first pin tattooed on my wrist


Or my asscheek lol


----------



## shackleford (Dec 15, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> It’s a celebratory thing for me! I’m thinking about getting the date of my first pin tattooed on my wrist


should tattoo a bulls eye on your ass with the date


----------



## shackleford (Dec 15, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Or my asscheek lol


read my mind


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 15, 2021)

shackleford said:


> should tattoo a bulls eye on your ass with the date


🤔🥳


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 15, 2021)

I hit my pecs with a 25g 1.5". I was shaking like a mother fucker cause I hated needles (still do). Buried the needle, slammed 3cc (Test, Mast, and Tren) in there and it was painless... until the pip. Lol 

My workout partner back then tried his glutes first, pinned too far back, hit his sciatic nerve and passed out in the bathroom with the needle still in his ass. 😂


----------



## shackleford (Dec 15, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I hit my pecs with a 25g 1.5". I was shaking like a mother fucker cause I hated needles (still do). Buried the needle, slammed 3cc in there and it was painless... until the pip. Lol
> 
> My workout partner back then tried his glutes first, pinned too far back, hit his sciatic nerve and passed out in the bathroom with the needle still in his ass. 😂


first pin in the pec? ballsy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2021)

i was extremely nervous thats about all i remember


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 15, 2021)

shackleford said:


> first pin in the pec? ballsy


Ya it was easiest for me to use both hands.. I was too nervous to do my thigh and not being able to walk, so pecs it was. They're actually my favorite spot to pin.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 15, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Ya it was easiest for me to use both hands.. I was too nervous to do my thigh and not being able to walk, so pecs it was. They're actually my favorite spot to pin.


i havent done a pec injection. It freaks me out, the thought of shoving a needle into my chest. glute, vg, and quads are my go to. i love quads because i can use two hands and sit in a chair like the lazy bum i am.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 15, 2021)

Didn't know where to pin....turned WAY to the side to hit the back of my ass cheek, practically. Got an awful oblique cramp. Had to endure that for the rest of the horror show. Possibly hit a vein and was nauseous. Spent the next 5 minutes in a papasan chair in a cold sweat thinking: "I hope they don't find me like this...I'll never do this again." 

Good times.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 15, 2021)

just a ton of anxiety and 20m or so after i had filled the syringe to actually take the plunge. and then immediately feeling foolish because i felt literally nothing (25g 1" Ventro Glute). 
So much so that if i wasnt physically watching and holding the needle i wouldnt have even known i was stuck, it was super surreal.


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 15, 2021)

It's a great moment.  I would hire a photographer for the occasion.  Maybe incorporate it into your holiday cards.

Here are some things I learned after the first time.  The needle on the syringe to draw, should not be the needle you use to pin.  You can technically, but the 22g is quite annoying.  So, make sure you have 25g needles to replace on the syringe before moving forward.  I personally find the arse to be the worst place to pin.  I think most men would agree.  A woman's arse is perfect, but mine is too bony.  My go to is fat on thighs.  The stomach was easy to pin, but it caused an oil lump.

Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## Kraken (Dec 15, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> It’s a celebratory thing for me! I’m thinking about getting the date of my first pin tattooed on my wrist


Not too over the top!


----------



## Kraken (Dec 15, 2021)

I just started two weeks ago. I was fairly anxious, but no horror story, perhaps because my OCD personality overthinks and researches everything. I asked for, and received, great advice on this board and also Googled the crap out of how and where to inject. I focused on where and how to pin but overlooked shit like, how to fill the syringe. I think my first time was mostly air!

Hopefully you'll have a bigger needle to draw from the vial. I'm drawing through a 25g needle and its slow. Do it in a well lit room, double check how much you get in the syringe. Use the syringe to put some air into the vial before you draw.

When I finally did it, it was anticlimactic. I have been using my thighs because the muscle is big and easily accessible. I just stretched the skin a bit between my thumb and forefinger, applied gentle pressure pressing the needle in and it popped in. I hardly felt anything. Slow steady pressure on the plunger. Take your time, it's as slow going into your leg as it was coming out of the vial. 

Good luck!


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 15, 2021)

I’m so fucking excited and anxious, everything in me says to pin in the glute but I might end up pinning in my thigh


----------



## Kraken (Dec 15, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I’m so fucking excited and anxious, everything in me says to pin in the glute but I might end up pinning in my thigh


Why do the glute? It's harder to see, harder to reach, harder to manipulate the syringe, and there is a nasty nerve nearby. I was excited to, until I took a look at the needle!  Haha.


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 15, 2021)

i didnt realize the thing on top of the vial was a cap not the stopper id been hearing about. jammed needle through cap for entire first vial before it came off on accident and i realized it was supposed to come off.


----------



## cavorite (Dec 15, 2021)

Early on I pinned into a bruise (glute) and had blood spray out. 

But no issues since I figured out where the ventroglute is located and started rotating sites. It'll get more comfortable after a while.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 15, 2021)

First time pinning my quad I couldn't walk for a week... never pinned my quad again. 
Glutes/delts ftw


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 15, 2021)

I did glutes abs only do glutes.
FYI, first time, virgin muscle, it will be VERY sore for about a week. Like a bad bruise. At least all virgin muscle was and has been for me.

I broke out in a whole body rash my first cycle from the stress. But it was non-threatening and resolved after a few weeks.


----------



## Yano (Dec 15, 2021)

Remember it like it was yesterday in the bathroom at our old house in jersey, didn't know enough to wipe the top , didn't wipe down my arm , shaking hands and dry mouth took a deep breath and pushed it in , 23 1.5'' into my left delt , didn't hurt at all I thought , you big sissy this is what you been so fucking worked up over ? Didn't know to take my time and just jammed the oil in as fast as it would go everything was going great. Until i pulled it back out and the blood started running down my arm , that was it haahah I fucking hurled right into the sink , tried to clean myself up started dry heaving and gagging , sweating heart racing full blown anxiety attack. Wasn't until after that i realized how much my arm hurt had no clue to massage in the oil or any of that so I didnt touch it scared to death for like 3 days, felt like some one had hit me with a bat ... ahhh good times. Good Times.


----------



## supreme666leader (Dec 15, 2021)

Took it in the ass and hoped to not die!


----------



## flenser (Dec 15, 2021)

No issues on the first pin. Just did quads, always quads for years actually. 

About week five or six into TRT my wife had finally realized I wasn't going to die, and didn't need to hide in the bathroom to pin. I was sitting on the bed, pinned a whole 0.25 ml, and when I pulled out the needle blood shot across the bed spread about 2 feet.

Only time it ever happened, but now I can't pin in the bedroom, ever again.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Dec 15, 2021)

My first pins were fine. They happened on doctor prescribed TRT and a nurse showed me how to pin my thighs.

At some point early on the pharmacist accidentally filled my syringe prescription with blunt tips. I didn't know any better and used them on myself. Still makes me cringe.

I've had tren cough off and on but one time last year I had a really bad coughing fit that lead me to having a sore throat for like a day. I wonder if I injected in a vein or something.


----------



## snake (Dec 15, 2021)

First pin was TRT scripted from my Doc. 1ml Test Cyp. He scripted me 1 1/2" 20g pins. Oh fuuk that was no party!

I asked after I learned and learned quick, why he had me use a 20g? He said the oil is thick so you need a bigger needle. 

Now it's a draw with a 1" 20g and pin with a 23.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 15, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I’m so fucking excited and anxious, everything in me says to pin in the glute but I might end up pinning in my thigh



The first one almost always has PIP no matter where it goes.

If you pin the thighs, be prepared to possibly be limping around for a few days.

I'd do the glutes.   It's probably still gonna have some PIP.   

My first few pins swelled up in knots the size of golf balls.   

I had to switch gear brands and that helped.  But still the first few in virgin muscle is going to be sore.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 15, 2021)

No issues with 1st pin. No nerves, just ready to go. Test cyp in the glutes. For the 1st few weeks me and a buddy were actually getting pinned from our supplier until i was gtg doing it myself. He was very helpful and showing us prep and pin protocol.  

Never pinned in thighs, never will.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 15, 2021)

Seeker said:


> No issues with 1st pin. No nerves, just ready to go. Test cyp in the glutes. For the 1st few weeks me and a buddy were actually getting pinned from our supplier until i was gtg doing it myself. He was very helpful and showing us prep and pin protocol.
> 
> Never pinned in thighs, never will.


"Hey kid you want to buy some juice? Just bend over and pull your pants down, I'll do the "injection" for you" 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 16, 2021)

Package came in last night! I’m ready to go except I watch my daughter in the morning then drop her off to her moms job then I go to work, she’s really active so looks like I’ll be doing my 1st pin on Saturday while her mom is off, she also works from home Wednesdays so looks like Saturday and Wednesday will be my pin days. I’m on TRT and am also prescribed HCG for fertility and my balls along with arimidex. I have no plans of even touching the arimidex after what I’ve learned about AI’s. I’ll be using DIM and calcium D with my fingers crossed.


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 16, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Package came in last night! I’m ready to go except I watch my daughter in the morning then drop her off to her moms job then I go to work, she’s really active so looks like I’ll be doing my 1st pin on Saturday while her mom is off, she also works from home Wednesdays so looks like Saturday and Wednesday will be my pin days. I’m on TRT and am also prescribed HCG for fertility and my balls along with arimidex. I have no plans of even touching the arimidex after what I’ve learned about AI’s. I’ll be using DIM and calcium D with my fingers crossed.


Whats the schedule for the live webcam video?


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 16, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Whats the schedule for the live webcam video?


9:00 am live on my onlyfans page 😆


----------



## Kraken (Dec 16, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Took it in the ass and hoped to not die!


That's what she said...


----------



## Kraken (Dec 16, 2021)

Kraken said:


> That's what she said...


Actually, no, that's what @nissan11 said.


----------



## GhostPenguin (Dec 16, 2021)

First pin was 3 years ago of test E

I lived alone, so I did it right in the kitchen

Always done it in the glutes and always will

Never had a squirter, but had one bleed pretty good for a few seconds


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 19, 2021)

First pin yesterday! 250 units of sub a HCG and .4 ml’s of test c in the glute. Both pins were smooth as butter. So smooth it made me wonder if I did it right.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 19, 2021)

Had a super vivid dream too, the most vivid I’ve had in years. Also I’ve been super thirsty


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 19, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> First pin yesterday! 250 units of sub a HCG and .4 ml’s of test c in the glute. Both pins were smooth as butter. So smooth it made me wonder if I did it right.


If oil didn't completely spill out and in a few weeks you start noticing gains, than you did good.  

Why are you only going with .4ml of Test C?

Keep in mind that if in a few days you start forming lumps at the injection site, then you may want to consider injecting deeper in the future.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 19, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> If oil didn't completely spill out and in a few weeks you start noticing gains, than you did good.
> 
> Why are you only going with .4ml of Test C?
> 
> Keep in mind that if in a few days you start forming lumps at the injection site, then you may want to consider injecting deeper in the future.


Nah no oil leaked and there was a little pain afterwards but not much. I’m on TRT and that’s my dose, 70mgs twice a week. 70 mgs is .35 ml that’s hard to measure so I just went to .4


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 19, 2021)

I pinned with a 25 and drew with a 20


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 19, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Nah no oil leaked and there was a little pain afterwards but not much. I’m on TRT and that’s my dose, 70mgs twice a week. 70 mgs is .35 ml that’s hard to measure so I just went to .4


Oh, ok, twice a week.  That makes more sense.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 19, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Oh, ok, twice a week.  That makes more sense.


Yea bro I’m definitely gonna build up over time but I wanna start small and grow slow with AAS no reason to hop on 500mgs a week in the beginning for me


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 19, 2021)

My very first pin of my very first cycle was in my delt and it was a gusher from the get go. Made a huge mess


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 19, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I pinned with a 25 and drew with a 20


That’s what I use as well.


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 19, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Yea bro I’m definitely gonna build up over time but I wanna start small and grow slow with AAS no reason to hop on 500mgs a week in the beginning for me


I'm only a little ahead of you.  I started my first cycle a little over a month ago.  I tend to go with the 1 ML of Test C 200.

For my goals, I don't plan on ever going to 500.  I want to look more cut than built.  But I genuinely feel that 70 won't do shit for anyone, so I'm glad that you are going twice a week effectively going with 140.  A few weeks in I added some small items to my cycle.

Once you pop you can't stop.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 19, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I'm only a little ahead of you.  I started my first cycle a little over a month ago.  I tend to go with the 1 ML of Test C 200.
> 
> For my goals, I don't plan on ever going to 500.  I want to look more cut than built.  But I genuinely feel that 70 won't do shit for anyone, so I'm glad that you are going twice a week effectively going with 140.  A few weeks in I added some small items to my cycle.
> 
> Once you pop you can't stop.


Tbh the physical benefits are just the icing on the cake. I’ve been training ever since I was 16-17 I’m 34 now, so I’m no newbie to weights. I’m mainly doing this to get my life back. I’ve been feeling like a shell of myself for years now. Brain fog, lack of motivation, just basically existing and not living, and for a while I was fine with that. But now I have a baby girl. She deserves to have a dad that can do everything she needs. If that means sticking myself with needles for the rest of my life then so be it


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 19, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I’ll finally have my first “package” tomorrow!
> So I thought it’d be cool to hear about people’s first pin stories. Anyone?


First experience I had a few amps of sten from Mexico and a handful of 23g 1" syringes. Everytime I'd get the needle in I would freak out and pull jt out, took me a dozen jabs before I successfully aspirated and then pulled out. Had a buddy who was there try and do jt for me and after about an hour and a half of me freaking out I went home looking like I sat down on a pile of rattlesnakes and not a drop of gear got jnjected. 

Turns out I have needle phobia which I still deal with today. Sucks quite a bit.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 19, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> First experience I had a few amps of sten from Mexico and a handful of 23g 1" syringes. Everytime I'd get the needle in I would freak out and pull jt out, took me a dozen jabs before I successfully aspirated and then pulled out. Had a buddy who was there try and do jt for me and after about an hour and a half of me freaking out I went home looking like I sat down on a pile of rattlesnakes and not a drop of gear got jnjected.
> 
> Turns out I have needle phobia which I still deal with today. Sucks quite a bit.


My hands were a little bit shaky but there was no leakage anywhere, I thought I did it wrong at first, but that’s a debilitating phobia in this lifestyle I feel you bro


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 19, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Tbh the physical benefits are just the icing on the cake. I’ve been training ever since I was 16-17 I’m 34 now, so I’m no newbie to weights. I’m mainly doing this to get my life back. I’ve been feeling like a shell of myself for years now. Brain fog, lack of motivation, just basically existing and not living, and for a while I was fine with that. But now I have a baby girl. She deserves to have a dad that can do everything she needs. If that means sticking myself with needles for the rest of my life then so be it


So you felt like the before the daughter?  I felt like I had Post Partum after my daughter was born and I'm the dad not the mom.  Life really changes after a kid. But I agree, the gear definitely gives positive energy.


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 19, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> My hands were a little bit shaky but there was no leakage anywhere, I thought I did it wrong at first, but that’s a debilitating phobia in this lifestyle I feel you bro


My hands always shake a little in general.  So once that needle is in, I am definitely moving it around in my body.

No leakage is a good sign, as it had to go somewhere.  Even a little leak isn't a big deal.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 20, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> First pin yesterday! 250 units of sub a HCG and .4 ml’s of test c in the glute. Both pins were smooth as butter. So smooth it made me wonder if I did it right.


Same dose as I use for both. Good job!


----------



## 69nites (Dec 20, 2021)

My first pin was in my left delt. Very painless and felt a little stiff for a few days.


----------



## getpumped (Feb 5, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> My very first pin of my very first cycle was in my delt and it was a gusher from the get go. Made a huge mess


how can you mess up sticking a needle into your arm???


----------

